# That Ground Hog and kiss my butt....



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I can't take much more....


The more you walk on that snow, the quicker it will melt - so shoot and retrieve some arrows at that target against the barn. :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

We're nearly thawed out and I'd prefer to not see snow again for a year


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

What is that white stuff? Here in Buda TX we don't have such stuff. It's a cold day here today, 48 degrees. Forecast calls for 65 on Friday.

Keith


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I always get a laugh out of the ground hog thing. I'd be giddy if there was only 6 more weeks of winter, LOL. Since we don't have ground hogs in Alaska, the State just declared our equivalent is a marmot but went on to say they had no weather predicting skills what so ever. After watching the weather predictions on TV for a number of decades, I'd happily go with a marmot's prediction.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am tired of it also. If it's gonna do something then do it....stop messing up my weekends though. 

But you better get that snow melted....more is coming this weekend :doh:

I got a spitfire for that damn groundhog though....he shadaw seeing days are numbered


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

We rarely get multiple, measurable, snow events per year. We've just had our 2nd and it's lingered for almost a week. It's supposed to snow again tomorrow and then again on Sunday... I'm ready to go hang with Al Gore and get some global warming action going, I could stand a few more degrees on the thermometer lately.

I say someone go blast that little Ground Hog into oblivion!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

with all the camera flashes and video lights, how can they not see their shadow? :dontknow:


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am tired of it also. If it's gonna do something then do it....stop messing up my weekends though.
> 
> But you better get that snow melted....more is coming this weekend :doh:
> 
> I got a spitfire for that damn groundhog though....he shadaw seeing days are numbered


Better check the radar...We are about to get dumped on again...little birdie told me might be 3 feet of global warming on the ground by Sunday afternoon!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Pantera07 said:


> Better check the radar...We are about to get dumped on again...little birdie told me might be 3 feet of global warming on the ground by Sunday afternoon!


I know none of you want to hear this, but it is far from over. My dad works for the State up in central PA he's not far from us, so we pretty much share the same weather with them (they may get an extra inch or 2 but we're usually right in the same ballpark.) He told be about a month ago about this guy up there who predicts the weather a for the whole year in advance. I guess this guy is really good, and usually spot on in his predictions (good enough that the state DOT uses him) Anyway my dad told me a month ago that this guy was predicting between 18-30" the first week in Feb. At the time I was thinking BS no one can predict the weather that far in advance, but with our lingering forecast looks as though he is going to be just about spot on.

OH BUT WAIT IT GETS WORSE. I haven't mentioned the rest of our conversation yet. Dad told me this guy is predicting 18-30 inches the first week in Feb. and then another 2 feet 2 weeks later. If this guy is as good as they say he is looks like we have about 4 feet coming this month I wasn't alarmed by our conversation until we started getting weather reports for this week end so far it looks as though he may be the real deal.ukey::sad:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bring it on!!!! :smow: :smow: :smow: :darkbeer:

Heck.. there ain't no outdoor shoots til April, what's the hurry??  :nyah:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Bring it on!!!! :smow: :smow: :smow: :darkbeer:
> 
> Heck.. there ain't no outdoor shoots til April, what's the hurry??  :nyah:


I agree, this snow has given me enough overtime at work to purchase a new rig. Just order it today! :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Bring it on!!!! :smow: :smow: :smow: :darkbeer:
> 
> Heck.. there ain't no outdoor shoots til April, what's the hurry??  :nyah:


Well for me it sucks. My business requires me to make it down off this mountain at least 3 times a week. And Jen has to go down off the mountain 4-5 days a week to work. To make matters worse we live about a mile back a dirt road that doesn't get plowed. That's a whole lot of shoveling if it gets too deep for the F-150 to make it out.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Pantera07 said:


> Better check the radar...We are about to get dumped on again...little birdie told me might be 3 feet of global warming on the ground by Sunday afternoon!


man that sucks I was going to head to LAS on sat. guess it will have to wait.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Bring it on!!!! :smow: :smow: :smow: :darkbeer:
> 
> Heck.. there ain't no outdoor shoots til April, what's the hurry??  :nyah:




```

```
come-on now.....:shade:... just got to be south-of-the-south.....

....melb fla. 

January 10 .. 3D Shoot

January 24 .. Indoor 300 at Accurate Archery

Feb 14 .... 3D ASA qualifier

Feb 28 .. .. 810 Round - Fred Bremen Invitational

March 14 ... .. 3D

March 28 .... .. Field Round 



and i've been here in Shreveport since jan 4
!!!!....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> come-on now.....:shade:... just got to be south-of-the-south.....
> ...


Well, our range will be knee deep in snow this weekend and a little bird tells me we ain't done yet either.. :smow: :smow: :smow: So... it's gonna be 'bout April til we can get a target pin in the frozen butts...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, our range will be knee deep in snow this weekend and a little bird tells me we ain't done yet either.. :smow: :smow: :smow: So... it's gonna be 'bout April til we can get a target pin in the frozen butts...




```

```
well.

then that settles it... time for some groundhog bbq and chili....:wink:

:flame:.... need a light?? !!.... heheheheheeee

:darkbeer:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I feel for you guys with all the :smow: . . .I really do. 

The invitation is still open for anyone to come down and shoot a round with ol' J down here in the desert. No snow, plenty of sun and with the recent rains, the desert is relatively green and lively.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It's winter.. it's 'sposed to snow.. 

Besides, it makes ya appreciate the 6 month field season all that much more..  :darkbeer:

:smow: :smow: :smow:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*I love it !!!!*

We might get to shoot outside in April ,thats my target in back yard today its been snowing all day!!


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh Dale just go for it, the snow won't slow your arrow much, just be a little hard retriving them. It started snowing here in Keyser at 9AM yesterday and is still snowing. We have 30 inches or more now.
I have a new release to get use to, and reworked my stabilizers to get my bow balanced better and can't get to the club to shoot. But by the time I get all this snow shoveled I won't want to shoot.,,,Bill


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*shovel?*

I would loan you Zack if we were closer! Take it easy dont overdo it .I remember some of the snows we had at Deep Creek Lake when I lived up there its another world


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damn groundhog.....I am looking at about 24" already and it is still coming down


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I just looked up the blizzard of 1950 that hit the eastern U.S. I was telling about it to someone yesterday. We were snow bound for 2 weeks till the coal company used a dozer to open the road where I lived just south of Clarksburg W.Va. So this 30 inches we have here now isn't the worst I have seen, but it's too much. Just hope the wind dosn't start drifting it.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> I can't take much more....


How bout that groundhog now???


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

KStover said:


> What is that white stuff? Here in Buda TX we don't have such stuff. It's a cold day here today, 48 degrees. Forecast calls for 65 on Friday.
> 
> Keith


I haven't seen 48 degrees in months and Im itchin to hit the field course at the club.....


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

30 inches of the white heavy stuff today. To busy working on plowing and shoveling to even begin to think about shooting.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> 30 inches of the white heavy stuff today. To busy working on plowing and shoveling to even begin to think about shooting.



That's what you get for sending me those pics of you and Elaine in the Carribean.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> 30 inches of the white heavy stuff today. To busy working on plowing and shoveling to even begin to think about shooting.


Yea, same here.. and no electricity from early yesterday morning til early this morning.. :frusty:


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

To all my local guys...have you see the forecast for Tuesday night? One station said possibly 4-6 more inches....If that isn't salt in the wound!!!!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I just looked at the NOAA site and they're predicting possibly an additional 5-10" Tues/Weds. :mg: Many of the side streets haven't even been plowed yet from the first storm.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm flying into BWI wednesday evening. Ya'll get that mess cleaned up please


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Serious snow!!*



IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, same here.. and no electricity from early yesterday morning til early this morning.. :frusty:


I noticed the arrow in the background stuck in the snow. That's some serious snow. No power would be AWFUL!! Glad I'm further south


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Mother Nature sure knows how to cool those Va, WV and Maryland shooters down.
Hopefully you all will thaw out by June. Keep warm thoughts folks. Have Carolina on your minds. Keep those bow arms warm. LOL.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Local weather guessers are saying an additional 10 to 20 inches starting around noon on Tuesday and ending about 7pm on Wednesday. Oh boy here we go again.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Local weather guessers are saying an additional 10 to 20 inches starting around noon on Tuesday and ending about 7pm on Wednesday. Oh boy here we go again.


WHoooo Hooooooo.. :whoo: :smow: :smow: 

Hope we can get a shoot in tomorrow night.. :noidea: :lol:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The seminar/meeting I was scheduled to attend Thurs in DC was cancelled. Woohooo!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JayMc said:


> The seminar/meeting I was scheduled to attend Thurs in DC was cancelled. Woohooo!!!


Good thing, cause BWI will likely close down again... :mg: :chortle: :thumb:

Glad I'm driving tomorrow and not flyin..  :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good thing, cause BWI will likely close down again... :mg: :chortle: :thumb:
> 
> Glad I'm driving tomorrow and not flyin..  :wink:


Hopefully when it's rescheduled I work in time to shoot with ya'll :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Hopefully when it's rescheduled I work in time to shoot with ya'll :darkbeer:


You're always welcome to, if it ain't thawed out yet, there's always a league indoors most nights of the week somewhere around here.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Maby everyone in this "Snow Belt" should just go to NC and stay with Joe till it's over.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

This is getting crazy!!! Not only are we getting 20" tonight but now the weatherman is saying another big storm is coming Saturday night!!!! There might still be snow on the ground for the Hillbilly this year!!!!!:angry:


----------

